# Working in exchange for lessons



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I started doing that in January. I emailed them off of craigslist and asked if they were interested in doing so and they asked me some questions about my knowledge of horses and now I work on sunday mornings feeding and cleaning 8 stalls for 2 hours in exchange for a 30 min dressage lesson. It is working out nicely.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I work for lessons also. I started way back in 2002 grooming miniature ponies and walking them. Then I started lounging the big fellows, teaching some of the younger kids, cleaning LOTS of tact, etc. I think that working for lessons is great, you learn alot too!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks! I will talk to my instructor about working off at least some of my lessons. It would be nice to get extra experience with the horses at the same time as not having to pay for my lessons.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I work for lessons as well. I find it nicer because not only am I getting "free" lessons, I get to spend more time around the horses and get to learn a lot about taking care of them.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I talked to my instructor and we worked out a plan where I will train her foals for a couple of hours and get a lesson in exchange for that. I'm really excited, as I love working with the foals and will be getting lots of experience as well as a "free" lesson. I'm going to make up a list of the goals I want to accomplish in training the foals and then I'll give it to my instructor. I'll probably be starting Monday, now that our weather is FINALLY warming up!!


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats awsome! 
I'm moving back to my parents for a while to work with my trainer. She's prego and due this summer. She's taking outside horses and going to train them, I'm going to be helping and making part of the profit. I'll also help work some of her horses in return I get free lessons, and board for my horse. I'm also going to be working off a pair of english boots from her haha. Can't wait to start! I start in April, unfortunately she doesn't have an indoor arena so I'll only be able to work on the nice days, and clean tack on the wet days haha. 
Its an awsome oppurtinity and soon I think I'll be going to a wb facility to work for a lady and if I stay there for a year I get a free horse! haha.

You'll learn alot, and working with different horses all the time is great cause then you learn to find new ways to do things and stuff so when it comes time for a new horse its not so scary. Good luck with the foals, you'll have fun!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, I think I'm really going to have a lot of fun! And that is true, since every horse is so different it is real good experience trying new things for each horse. That is wonderful you are going to be able to work with your trainer. Thats awesome if you could get a free horse too! Wonder if I could work that out someday with my trainer!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, I think it is going to be a lot of fun. And such great experience working with all types of different horses. I guess it won't seem to much like work lol! That is wonderful you are going to be working with your trainer! And that would be awesome if you got a free horse later too. Wonder if I could work that out someday with my trainer!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry for the double post! My computer is being real difficult this morning.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I do it every summer :] I teach kids in one of their summer camps for lessons though. We have it worked out so the for every 8 hours I get 1 hour of riding time. be it a lesson or just riding on my own.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

I worked for riding lessons once, it didnt turn out very well at all, but that was only because my instructor was mental. My sister and I started out doing her gardens in return for lessons (we were beginners so we couldnt really be doing anything with the horses) We would stay over at her house every weekend and weed her gardens, then it turned into some horse care which was great but we never really got many lessons... :|

Then it started to get annoying, we were working all the time and getting nothing back because she was always "too busy" then one day we both ended up teaching a little kids lesson because she was just plain lazy and she still charged the parents the same amount!!! LOL, what the hell? Needless to say we stopped working for her, I miss horses though, that was like six years ago. 

Sorry for the long ranty post. :lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Be very careful when you trade 1 service for another. I worked for lessons, for 2 years - and it was hell.

Well, I was a working student at an Eventing/Fox Hunting Barn and I not only worked for lessons, but I worked for board as well.

The agreement started out with me doing this and this - and it ended up with me doing 12 hours of work a day.

Then, I was put on the back burner, for those who were paying riding students.

Just make sure you do your research first, and get things written on paper with signatures.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I will definately make sure I get good lessons in exchange for the work I'm doing. If I'm not satisfied I'll find somewhere else or stop taking. I really enjoy working with the horses but I want it to be worth my time. My instructor is really happy with the results I have with the foals I've trained, so I think she will probably give me good lessons in exchange for training them. I hope so anyways! After all training is worth quite a bit, right? The foals I train know basically everthing possible, other then obviously a saddle, bridle and rider.


----------

